# Cheap paper shredder recommendations wanted



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2022)

Sadly it looks like ours has died. Had it many years so it doesn't owe me anything.

Not cheap and nasty but to reflect that I am 75 and its only for bank/credit card statements.......(I also sort out the aunties stuff.
Quite a few in Currys and Argos but that means little.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2022)

Trusty Rexel HS80 here - seems to just work and work. It's a discontinued model, but other Rexels should be fine.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2022)

Scissors.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Milkfloat (22 Sep 2022)

Even better - go paperless. I binned our shredder as it never got used, almost everything is paperless now. I keep the water bill in paper just so I have proof of where I live.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Trusty Rexel HS80 here - seems to just work and work. It's a discontinued model, but other Rexels should be fine.



Is it easy to clear? My old one is a real fiddly pain.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is it easy to clear? My old one is a real fiddly pain.



Yep. Gets hammered as we've been clearing out MIL'S stuff. Old model but newer ones. Rexel seem good


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Yep. Gets hammered as we've been clearing out MIL'S stuff. Old model but newer ones. Rexel seem good



I was thinking of getting a shredder, lots of confidential paper needs shredding.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Even better - go paperless. I binned our shredder as it never got used, almost everything is paperless now. I keep the water bill in paper just so I have proof of where I live.



I'm paperless but its other's shoot we are clearing. Had our shredder years.


----------



## presta (22 Sep 2022)

I tear the confidential info out and put the scraps in a plastic tub, then the remainder goes in the bin. When there's enough scraps in the tub, I fill it with water and turn them all to pulp.


----------



## Sharky (22 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Scissors.



That's what I use after the shredder packed up. I cut out all the bits with sensitive info. Then make a series of cuts, 5mm apart, than turn the paper 90 degrees and make another series of cuts.


----------



## Sharky (23 Sep 2022)

https://www.thesafetysupplycompany....eiBh0MAaGpKfnzGGvwg6jAOIp89I4aAaArnDEALw_wcB#

These are cheap and may do the trick. Not tried them, but have been tempted to send off for a pair.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2022)

Fossy....both Currys and Argos have a range of Rexel shredders starting at £30ish. I will nip to Currys later, I think the cheaper one should suffice.


----------



## vickster (23 Sep 2022)

From when I bought mine years ago, the recommendation was to get one that cross cuts small and not just strips, and to have special shredder oil to keep the blades in good order.
I expect mine is Rexel


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2022)

Cross cut is better for confidential waste, but someone would have to be very very keen to piece a bill together from a normal shredder, and it's a two second job to separate the strips and pop them randomly in clumps in the paper recycling. Ors is mainly for MIL's old documents - every single bill was paper which ended up at our house as MIL never dealt with her bills once FIL passed - she didn't want to know.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Sep 2022)

Good choice here:

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/sale/rodents/hamster/


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

I got mine from WHSmiths, own brand, nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## avsd (23 Sep 2022)

I have used the Amazon Basics 5-6 Sheet Cross-Cut for 5+ years. Very happy with it. Link to Amazon site


----------



## alicat (23 Sep 2022)

Anything they have in Rymans. They won't want people at the cash till complaining that their shredder packed up after three uses.


----------



## mustang1 (23 Sep 2022)

A side trip for paper shredders: don't forget to lubricate the blades.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> From when I bought mine years ago, the recommendation was to get one that cross cuts small and not just strips...





fossyant said:


> Cross cut is better for confidential waste, but someone would have to be very very keen to piece a bill together from a normal shredder...


We had a simple shredder at work. The department manager did the annual pay review and then shredded the papers with the figures on. Or at least, _tried_ to...

We were not supposed to tell each other what we were being paid and we soon found out why. Somebody discovered that the shredder was jammed and fished out the semi-shredded document. He sellotaped the paper strips back together and distributed photocopies of the repaired document. Some people were being paid double what others were for doing the same work. The lowest paid person was the only woman in the office. She was better at the job than the highest paid man! Major rumblings of discontent after that episode...! 

As for the *US embassy in Iran*... Oops!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2022)

Went to Currys.
The website indicated a good selection in store. They had 4 to choose from so I went for a Rexel @ £44. Got to the till and it was a different model @ £30. Its a "confetti cut" shredder that takes 5 sheets. Very light compared to the old one.
We shall see


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Went to Currys.
> The website indicated a good selection in store. They had 4 to choose from so I went for a Rexel @ £44. Got to the till and it was a different model @ £30. Its a "confetti cut" shredder that takes 5 sheets. Very light compared to the old one.
> We shall see



Beware, you'll be shredding everything tonight !


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Beware, you'll be shredding everything tonight !



Too late........I have already started


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Sep 2022)

Don’t lean over it whilst wearing a tie. DAMHIKT


----------



## DaveReading (23 Sep 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Don’t lean over it whilst wearing a tie. DAMHIKT


----------



## vickster (26 Sep 2022)

Mine is actually a Fellowes…
this one
https://www.avansas.com/uk/fellowes-powershred-m-8c-cross-cut-shredder-black-p-88970?
maintained with https://www.avansas.com/uk/fellowes-shredder-oil-for-cross-cut-shredders-350-ml-p-88967


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Don’t lean over it whilst wearing a tie. DAMHIKT



A colleague of mine did that in the 80's, ciggy in hand, in went the tie. It wasn't a fancy auto stop one either - colleagues had to rush to his aid.


----------



## chris-suffolk (5 Oct 2022)

That's what the multi-stove is for


----------



## All uphill (5 Oct 2022)

Garden composter and a bucket of water for us. Within 24 hours nothing is legible.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Oct 2022)

All uphill said:


> Garden composter and a bucket of water for us. Within 24 hours nothing is legible.



Yes, similar for me, a big bucket of water and throw them all in until the ink has dissolved.


----------

